
The Cyber, a Secret Society on the Ethereum Blockchain - jjallen
https://medium.com/@chevdor/thecyber-a-secret-society-on-the-ethereum-blockchain-4eaa47488514
======
jjallen
Got in to the second one today. Was a great learning experience! Only 5 people
have gotten in to the second one since it launched.

